# Health care.



## robanfield (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi To All, I need some advice over my son who is going to Bangkok / KOH Sumeh/Pattaya for about 10 days. A week ago he was rushed into hospital with kidney stones which we do not think he has passed yet. I am worried sick if they strike again while he is there. He has had no injections or immunisations for any diseases whatsoever! He is in the process of finding health / travel insurance.
Can anybody give me any help/advice as to the main dos and donts.
I believe the tap water is iffy, how about eating out / street vendors etc.
Any bad areas he should avoid.
The only reason he is going is that UAE will only return £80 of his flight.

Thanks a million to anyone who can help.

Best wishes to all.

Rob.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

robanfield said:


> Hi To All, I need some advice over my son who is going to Bangkok / KOH Sumeh/Pattaya for about 10 days. A week ago he was rushed into hospital with kidney stones which we do not think he has passed yet. I am worried sick if they strike again while he is there. He has had no injections or immunisations for any diseases whatsoever! He is in the process of finding health / travel insurance.
> Can anybody give me any help/advice as to the main dos and donts.
> I believe the tap water is iffy, how about eating out / street vendors etc.
> Any bad areas he should avoid.
> ...


No tap water. No ice. I never had problems with street vendor food. Use good judgment - visually inspect for cleanliness. 

Travel insurance is a must. No vaccinations are required although make sure Tetanus is up to date. No malaria in areas listed. 

Have him read through this forum for general advice on scams, etc.


----------



## robanfield (Mar 14, 2013)

*Health*



stednick said:


> No tap water. No ice. I never had problems with street vendor food. Use good judgment - visually inspect for cleanliness.
> 
> Travel insurance is a must. No vaccinations are required although make sure Tetanus is up to date. No malaria in areas listed.
> 
> Have him read through this forum for general advice on scams, etc.


Thanks a million for your advice. We will have a good look through the forum.

Best Regards, Rob.


----------

